# will they mix together?



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

I'm using EcoComplete for the main part of the substrate but am going to have a sandy (pool filter sand) strip running through the middle to form a "beach" and I was wondering if they will mix together if there is no divider, and if so, what are some good suggestions of things to use to separate the two substrates? 

Quick answers are appreciated...this empty tank is bothering me so! :suspiciou


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Cassie, Welcome to APC! 

Ecocomplete and sand will definately mix over time with replanting and naturally. The best way I've found to keep them separated is to use acrylic dividers or even small stone slates to division the two apart. Without any divider the two substrates will surely mix. 

Also, it's a good idea to keep one substrate a little lower than the other. This helps keep the substrates one each side of the wall.

Looking forward to seeing your tank as you setup! It sounds very interesting.

-John N.


----------

